
Show HN: Chrome Extension that helps you search Amazon, Ebay and Etsy better - UXiomatic
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/search-destroy-for-amazon/nddigkbhmfbmjcobjbdkljjdoajejdfn
======
UXiomatic
Basic idea is that the extension remembers the items you've already seen in
the current tab. It can then fade the item or even hide it. This way if you
change search terms or re-sort you don't have to keep seeing the same items
over and over again.

